# Galveston



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Whit and I made it down to East Galveston this moring. I enjoyed the trip and got some decent shots of the local birds, but was completely amazed at how much trash is down there. These two shots summed up my impression of the place.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

Sunrise was nice, but shooting around the trash was difficult on many levels.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2792790461











__
https://flic.kr/p/2792772331


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

That is a Sandpiper


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

thx


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

It really amazes me people don't clean up after themselves.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful photos Brett and whit... sorry to see and hear of the rubbish. it sounds like it might be time for a Beach Clean-Up... who wants to mention it on the TTMB and see if there's any takers?

rosesm


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Here are some I snapped one morning while I was spending a few days on the beach.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

What is the limit on size?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not surprised at all by the trash. I am disgusted but not surprised. We have become for the most part a non caring public when it comes to our natural resources. It's easier to let someone else take care of our mess. I know that not everyone is like this but it does not take a lot of idiots to ruin it for all of the ones that do care. We have become a disposable society and we don't seem to care about throwing down our trash wherever we are. This thread could turn into a real political bombshell but I won't go there.
Great pictures under not so great conditions. I'm glad I did not go however.
James


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I totally agree with James. I won't get to political here either, but it really is a sad situation. I got some great "normal" photos of birds this morning but chose to share these two because I think they have the most impact.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Something else that was amazing to me was all the homeless wondering the streets. I went through at about 5:15 am sat and every corner had several folks. Galveston really needs to clean up their act. 

BTW Great shots guys.


----------

